# adjustable shock absorbers???



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

does anybody know if you can still buy the repair kits for these?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes but it isn't worth it. You can get them from any Nissan dealer I believe but expect to pay an arm and a leg


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Yes but it isn't worth it. You can get them from any Nissan dealer I believe but expect to pay an arm and a leg


Change that to a "used to" and you might be correct. I just spent the last hour looking for rebuild kits without success. Someone might sell them somewhere, likely in the backyard of the internet somewhere. But I think your best bet is to switch up to either Bilsteins or Tokicos and say goodbye to electronic adjustability. It's overrated anyway, mine have been on the "Hard" setting since I've had the car. I consider the "Hard" setting barely adequate. I've driven Camaros that were stiffer......IROC Camaros.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah the adjustable suspension idea wasn't one of their best.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Errr I got mine just over a year ago brand new from Cerritos Nissan and I got a really good deal on them. They maybe have 700 miles on them and I am about to switch them out so I will be selling them soon along with 86T springs and sways and the old diff.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Errr I got mine just over a year ago brand new from Cerritos Nissan and I got a really good deal on them. They maybe have 700 miles on them and I am about to switch them out so I will be selling them soon along with 86T springs and sways and the old diff.


 How much did you pay. And is that diff LSD. PM me if it is.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

What do you think about KYBs vs. bilstien or tokico?

I need to order replacement shocks and struts, but I didnt want to go overboard with them and get 5 way gas adjustables y'know?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> What do you think about KYBs vs. bilstien or tokico?
> 
> I need to order replacement shocks and struts, but I didnt want to go overboard with them and get 5 way gas adjustables y'know?


KYBs: Weak if you put a real performance spring on them, ok to use with stock non-SS springs and such. Needs an adaptor kit to mount on the turbo cars

Bilstein: nonadjustable: same one I beleive came on the Shiro, or close to it. no adptor kit required

Tokico 5-way: Useful for getting that perfect balance if you do a lot of track running. Easy to set up for drag too. Strong enough to handle the SS and heavier springs. A couple people have stated having problems with shock "blowout" but I was unable to determine the reason, could have just been bad roads..... Also no adaptor kit required.

I beleive Tokico also makes a non adjustable strut, but I haven't done the research on that yet.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> How much did you pay. And is that diff LSD. PM me if it is.


I think just under 500 for all the struts and shocks brand new. And no it is an open differential I am swapping in the LSD.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I think just under 500 for all the struts and chocks brand new. And no it is an open differential I am swapping in the LSD.


lol you said chock..... Chocks= cocks


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> KYBs: Weak if you put a real performance spring on them, ok to use with stock non-SS springs and such. Needs an adaptor kit to mount on the turbo cars
> 
> Bilstein: nonadjustable: same one I beleive came on the Shiro, or close to it. no adptor kit required
> 
> ...


Tokico blues are the non adjustable and they are a decent strut shock package. The best are blistens followed by the Tokico Illuminas.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> lol you said chock..... Chocks= cocks


Thanks for taking note of my typo


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Tokico blues are the non adjustable and they are a decent strut shock package. The best are blistens followed by the Tokico Illuminas.


I agree. I'd rather have the Bilsteins myself.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I think just under 500 for all the struts and shocks brand new. And no it is an open differential I am swapping in the LSD.


 Yeah I figured that. Oh well, I was hoping.  Maybe we can work out something on the struts. Gimmee a shout on AIM.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

so i am gathering that new Bilsteins are the way to go. does the kit come with the shocks and struts? also i was wondering the price for the front and rear.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> so i am gathering that new Bilsteins are the way to go. does the kit come with the shocks and struts? also i was wondering the price for the front and rear.


I had a link to it somewhere. It's about $460 for the complete set. That's about typical.


----------



## Fernan Abracosa (Oct 7, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> What do you think about KYBs vs. bilstien or tokico?
> 
> I need to order replacement shocks and struts, but I didnt want to go overboard with them and get 5 way gas adjustables y'know?


I got KYB(Japan) fluid and used it for 2 months now and it's ok for easy driving and got a comfortable ride. It's also ok on the rough road still is comfortable(family Car). For the track(racing) use KYB Gas but it's really bumpy.


----------



## Togie (Oct 28, 2004)

Fernan Abracosa said:


> I got KYB(Japan) fluid and used it for 2 months now and it's ok for easy driving and got a comfortable ride. It's also ok on the rough road still is comfortable(family Car). For the track(racing) use KYB Gas but it's really bumpy.


Also got a KYB fluid. Very comportable ride.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Tokico blues are the non adjustable and they are a decent strut shock package. The best are blistens followed by the Tokico Illuminas.



I like them I have them on my rear and they have a really nice firm ride.

No oxymoron intended


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I figured that. Oh well, I was hoping.  Maybe we can work out something on the struts. Gimmee a shout on AIM.


If i had AIM here at campus. I forgot my password and it won't let me change it I will get a new AIm and contact you soon. Or i will go home next weekend and figure out what my password is.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Togie said:


> Also got a KYB fluid. Very comportable ride.


The KYBs suck for the Z31 they are much worse then the stock units. If you want a caddy then maybe but just no.


----------

